# Tires, wheels and bikepacking



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

With the increase in new wheel/tire combos what is your fav for bike packing?

Do you feel the larger tires are a help or create more rolling resistance?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Love bikepacking on my Krampus.
Have been bikepacking on my Pugsley. The terrain and 'trails' really called for it. Although I want to re-do that trip on the Krampus.

Previous bike was a Fargo with some 'skinny' tires - 2.2 Race Kings or 2.1 WTB Vulpines.

Really depends on the terrain and the surface.
For a mostly road / dirt road tour with some trail mixed in I'd run the Knards. Or even if I had alot of trail but it was buffed out and we had a dry spell I'd run the Knards.

For a mostly single track tour with connecting roads / dirt roads I'd run the Dirt Wizards or maybe some 2.4" rubber on the big rims...


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

bmike said:


> Really depends on the terrain and the surface.
> ...


I think that sums it up. There are places around here that I would gladly trade rolling resistance for off-road traction (fat bike). Others where I would sacrifice off-road capabilities for speed.

However, for an all-around, "if I only had one bike/set up", I really want to experience 26+ knards on a Troll.


----------



## geekonabike (Jun 1, 2010)

NEPMTBA said:


> With the increase in new wheel/tire combos what is your fav for bike packing?
> 
> Do you feel the larger tires are a help or create more rolling resistance?


I ran a WTB trailblazer 27.5 x 2.8 (really its a tall profile 2.4) on the front rigid in this years CTR. Normal 27.5 x 2.4 in the rear. Rolling resistance was the same as any 2.4 tire, but I got a relaxed angle & more punumatic suspension out of it.

Sent from my A1-810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

NEPMTBA said:


> With the increase in new wheel/tire combos what is your fav for bike packing?
> 
> Do you feel the larger tires are a help or create more rolling resistance?


80% of my bikepacking is on singletrack that is anywhere from 20-50% chunky. 
I run stans arch ex rims with a maxxis DHF 2.35 in front and a high roller 2- 2.3 in the rear. Durability and traction are my priorities, and I no longer worry about either since running this combo recommended to me by lacemine29. 
They seem to roll fine enough. At least as good as the 2.2 trail kings they replaced. But the traction is magical in all conditions except maybe thick mud which I haven't tried them in.
Bike is salsa El mariachi sell 29.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

NEPMTBA said:


> With the increase in new wheel/tire combos what is your fav for bike packing?
> 
> Do you feel the larger tires are a help or create more rolling resistance?


Hola NEPMTBA,

I'll also use WTB trailblazer 27.5 x 2.8 with 45mm rims (as one tire to rule them all) to cycle 4000 miles along the Cordillera de los Andes (Argentina), but if I'm not riding "roads" as bad as the ones found at southern Patagonia, I'll probably go with Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 in 35mm rims 

Saludos,
Federico
Their Only Portrait

PS: The bike is a Hayduke 27.5+ titanium hardtail (Advocate Cycles).


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

bmike said:


> Really depends on the terrain and the surface.


And really, that's about as definitive an answer as one can hope for.

I run everything on my rigid Fargo from Nano 40c's to Maxxis Icon 2.35's depending on what sort of conditions I anticipate, how loaded down I am, etc.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

tomikazi said:


> 80% of my bikepacking is on singletrack that is anywhere from 20-50% chunky.
> I run stans arch ex rims with a maxxis DHF 2.35 in front and a high roller 2- 2.3 in the rear. Durability and traction are my priorities, and I no longer worry about either since running this combo recommended to me by lacemine29.
> They seem to roll fine enough. At least as good as the 2.2 trail kings they replaced. But the traction is magical in all conditions except maybe thick mud which I haven't tried them in.
> Bike is salsa El mariachi sell 29.


I'm running the same tires, only the High Roller is in the front and the Minion DHF is in the rear. 2.3 for both.


----------



## geekonabike (Jun 1, 2010)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola NEPMTBA,
> 
> I'll also use WTB trailblazer 27.5 x 2.8 with 45mm rims (as one tire to rule them all) to cycle 4000 miles along the Cordillera de los Andes (Argentina), but if I'm not riding "roads" as bad as the ones found at southern Patagonia, I'll probably go with Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 in 35mm rims
> 
> ...


I like putting the taller tires in the 27.5 frame to get the higher bottom bracket/fewer pedal strikes.

Sent from my A1-810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola NEPMTBA,
> 
> I'll also use WTB trailblazer 27.5 x 2.8 with 45mm rims (as one tire to rule them all) to cycle 4000 miles along the Cordillera de los Andes (Argentina), but if I'm not riding "roads" as bad as the ones found at southern Patagonia, I'll probably go with Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 in 35mm rims
> 
> ...


This is my ride


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

geekonabike said:


> I like putting the taller tires in the 27.5 frame to get the higher bottom bracket/fewer pedal strikes.
> 
> Sent from my A1-810 using Tapatalk


Hola Mike,

Sorry for the late response! By taller tires you meant 29x2.4? Because both have pretty much me same height 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## geekonabike (Jun 1, 2010)

Nope Fredico, I mean the 650B+ tires on the 27.5/650B rims. Can be a tight fit in back, that's where the tall skinny WTB tire comes in handy. 27.5 x 2.8 [really 2.4].

what don't kill you only makes you smell stronger. ; -)


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

geekonabike said:


> Nope Fredico, I mean the 650B+ tires on the 27.5/650B rims. Can be a tight fit in back, that's where the tall skinny WTB tire comes in handy. 27.5 x 2.8 [really 2.4].
> 
> what don't kill you only makes you smell stronger. ; -)


Hola Mike,

I'm running WTB Trailblazers 27.5x2.8 on WTB Scraper 45mm rims... and they're wider than a Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 on 35mm rims (the widest I can use with mud clearance).









Saludos,
Federico
Their Only Portrait


----------



## geekonabike (Jun 1, 2010)

I hit the the tire manufactures don't know/care how to use a tape measure. 
You got me thinking but sticking 9th in the 27.5 frame. Should be a slightly lighter way to hit some of my objectives. 

what don't kill you only makes you smell stronger. ; -)


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

geekonabike said:


> I hit the the tire manufactures don't know/care how to use a tape measure.
> You got me thinking but sticking 9th in the 27.5 frame. Should be a slightly lighter way to hit some of my objectives.
> 
> what don't kill you only makes you smell stronger. ; -)


Hola geekonabike,

Here are few photos of the Hayduke with WTB's combo (27.5x2.8 & 45mm rims) at Southern Patagonia:



















































Saludos,
Federico
Their Only Portrait. Portraits & Cycling


----------

